# Topics > Related topics > AI as a service >  SaaS, software as a service

## Airicist

Software as a service on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ceilings in SaaS"

by Nicolas Wittenborn
June 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "SaaS is ripe for disruption"
Are we at peak SaaS?

by Justin Jackson
August 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "An overview of the Growing “SaaS Enabled Marketplace” Ecosystem"

October 11, 2016

----------

